# Good Morning Variations...



## BrotherIron (Apr 11, 2020)

Here are a list of exercises which work well in helping to develop your posterior chain which translates into lifting more weight. There are many variations that you can use and you can use bands, chains, weight releasers for differing levels of resistance.
​*Bent Over Good Mornings:*
Place the bar on your back in a squat position or slightly lower and bend over, rounding the upper back and lower back. It is up to you how far to bend over. This will work the erectors, hamstrings, and glutes by extending the legs and back simultaneously. Bent Over Good Mornings with legs straight build the erectors and increase flexibility in the hamstrings.
​*Arched Back:*
This style will build static strength in the erectors, which contributes to keeping the back arched while squatting or sumo deadlifting. Lower the bar as far as possible without loosing your arch.
​*Power Arched Good Mornings:*
Use a very wide stance, a low bar position, and lean, don't bend, forward until the bar is in front of the knees. Heavy weights can be employed. This is not a quarter squat.
​*Combo Squat/Good Morning ***Favorite of Mine***:*
This one is very important for learning to extend all the squat and deadlift muscles. With a moderate stance and the bar held low on the back, bend forward until the back is close to parallel to the floor. Roll the lower back over and descend into a full squat. To stand up, straighten out the legs. This is very effective for building tremendous extension strength.
​*Seated Good Morning on a box or bench:*
Sit on a box/bench which is parallel or thereabouts and bend over. This takes the legs out of the exercise, which is helpful if your injured or have a large stomach.
​*Good Mornings Suspended from Chains *** Favorite of Mine ***:*
You need a rack or even better a monolift to hang the chains from. Set the chains so the bar sits at parallel when you get under it. Start from a complete stop (chain completely at rest). Explode up to a completely upright position (halfway point) and than lower it back down to the chains. This takes momentum out of it as well as the stretch reflex from the movement.​


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Suspended from chains is easily my favorite variation. I feel that it really helps me achieve the glute/ham activation along with hitting the erectors. Plus, it's one less thing to thing about with it being a depth gauge.


----------

